# My two wolves



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

As some of you know I'm a wolfish enthusiast. Though I don't keep p's anymore, I still poke around here on pfury from time to time. So I thought to post what wolves I am keeping.

Here is my Salvador H. lacerdae. He's about 15" and REALLY thick. I can't keep him with anything but fast dithers and still he is slowly taking out the exodons. A very cool wolf.

















Here is my Sao Felix H. Aimara. He is about 9". He also is alone and is quickly becoming VERY agressive. Even at this size, he comes after me when I clean his tank. These are some earlier pics when I first got him. He is now more outgoing and I need to get some new shots of him.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

, look at those teeth. What size tank do you keep them in?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sweet wolf fish they look very healthy


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Them be some nice monsters you have their SLANTED


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Awesome fish man!


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

awesome!! are they very active at all? all the wolf fish i see at the LFS just sit at the bottom...always heard they are aggressive but they just sit there!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

those are some nice wolves man.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Those are pretty cool, i wqas thinking about getting some...


----------



## Lositrucks (Jan 30, 2007)

Awesome wolves
















Gotta ask though, how do you guys take such clear pictures? I've been trying to take pics of my fish for awhile and theres either a flash glare or it is too dark. Do you guys use no flash and brightly lit tanks?

Chris


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

wow very nice dude


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the replies

mike123, the lacerdae is in a 190 and the aimara is in a 90 gal for now.

Lowporkwa, wolves aren't going to be super active like pbass or a schooling type fish but they all can be very interactive and food responsive.( My lacerdae will literally wait all day at the front of the tank, hovering at the top, begging for food until I drop in some shrimp and the aimara will literally try to get through the glass to get to food.) If you are interested in getting some wolves, there are some species that are more active than others.

ChrisB, I keep all my tanks pretty dim and use no flash on the camera. I slow down the shutter to allow more light in and put it on the macro setting. But believe me, I still need help to improve my skills. . . or lack there of.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

they are very interesting fish indeed. thanks for sharing the pics, they are soem great shots


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

They look to be about as friendly as a drunk Celtic fan and Ranger fan stuck in the same cab...and thats how I like it!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

nice aimara man....what are the more active wolf species?


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

very nice wolfs...Golds tend to be more active through my exp. I have owned 3 too bad I sold them.














...(what was I thinking)


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Of course it boils down to the personality of each individual wolf, but IME the most active wolves are the gold wolf and erythrinus sp. My gold would constantly patroll his tank for any intruders. Though some of the other species I have owned were pretty active and territorial as well.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Any feeding vids? I've only seen a couple vids of these guys feeding. How much do they use those teeth for feeding (prey holding, any 'chopping up')?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

They are pretty food agressive. My lacerdae will shred anything that he doesn't want to swallow whole. And if I feed them live, if it is a larger feeder, they will shake it around like what a dog would do to a chew toy. And you do have to be careful when cleaning their tanks. I have heard of hobbyist who kept larger wolves and got seriously injured.

And I actually have been wanting to post a feeding vid for a while now. . . .


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

very nice pics man.....nice fish


----------

